# Do my eyes deceive me?



## Pappy (Apr 20, 2017)

After looking at this photo, I see a big ship coming up the path. Look where the sun is shining and see what you see. Don't forget, my eyes are almost 80 years old.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2017)

I see it. I wish I knew how to use my Awesome Screenshots so I could post it with a circle around it. Pretty cool image.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 20, 2017)

What's with the hieroglyphics  on the left side ?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2017)

Except for the top center image, looks like a bunch of animals, rams or sheep?

I found it. it's in Utah

http://climb-utah.com/Misc/ninemile.htm


----------



## Falcon (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks R Rose.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 20, 2017)

Looks like a rock formation that the eyes may if they so wish form a ship.  Found if I look hard enough, I can see Moses or some other face, some homes at the top of the rocks, just depends on where I focus my eyes.


----------



## jujube (Apr 20, 2017)

Man the lifeboats!  I see Jack and Rose standing up there on the bow.  I think the hieroglyphics are telling you to get the hell out of the way!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2017)

lol


----------



## Pattypan (Apr 22, 2017)

I saw the ship right away.  Now I can't stop staring at it. lol.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 22, 2017)

I see what you mean.


----------



## Lara (Apr 22, 2017)

I see the ship but but I don't see Moses or Jack and Rose LOL. Interesting how the ship photo-bombed the the 1,000 yr old Fremont Indian paintings about hunting....cool!


----------



## IKE (Apr 22, 2017)

Either the ship sank or I have no imagination........I don't see diddly squat.


----------



## Lara (Apr 22, 2017)

What do you see in this photo?


----------



## IKE (Apr 22, 2017)

Lara said:


> What do you see in this photo?



Lara are you asking me because I couldn't see the ship ?.......in this one I see some nekkid folks, right ?

I know what might help me, maybe if all them nekkid folks got on the ship I could see it also.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 22, 2017)

Praise the Lord, Pappy!  You've found Noah's Ark!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 22, 2017)

I see the ship also. We visited Crater lake in the Oregon National Park and there is an island  of rocks shaped like a ship called Phantom ship. Very interesting.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 23, 2017)

Look carefully, Ike. What do you see?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 23, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Look carefully, Ike. What do you see?
> 
> View attachment 36980



Nudist Convention ???


----------



## IKE (Apr 23, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Look carefully, Ike. What do you see?
> 
> View attachment 36980



Look real close Phil......ya see the 18th guy on the left wearing red lipstick and a fur lined cup ?........That's Me !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 23, 2017)

Once you see the arrow, in the logo, you will always see it!!!
.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 23, 2017)

Look close on this one.....


----------



## Pappy (Apr 23, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Once you see the arrow, in the logo, you will always see it!!!
> .
> View attachment 36984


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 23, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Don't forget, my eyes are almost 80 years old.


.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Apr 23, 2017)

Pappy said:


> After looking at this photo, I see a big ship coming up the path. Look where the sun is shining and see what you see. Don't forget, my eyes are almost 80 years old.



I wonder if the person who took the photo saw the ship too, and if that's why he/she took the pic from that particular angle, or if it was totally unintentional.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Apr 23, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Look close on this one.....View attachment 36986



I see four empty pairs of sneakers on a wet surface with reflections of people who aren't really there in the water.

Is that what I'm supposed to see or am I missing something?


----------



## Pappy (Apr 23, 2017)

Yes, you are right, Victor. It's just a reflection of guys standing in their shoes.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 23, 2017)

Victor Meldrew said:


> I wonder if the person who took the photo saw the ship too, and if that's why he/she took the pic from that particular angle, or if it was totally unintentional.



More than likely that's why the photographer took the photo, my mention of Moses was a play on the parting of the red sea, I see the ship's form in the center, but, as I said, the eyes can have one see many things if one so chooses to focus on any thing in photo area landscape or other.  

And so to our OP, yes, the lighter color rocks far off in the center of the road do resemble a massive ship.  You know the rest of just have to be wise crackers and have some fun


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 23, 2017)

Back in the 80s & 90s, they had those pictures, where there was something, but you had to concentrate on one point to see, then it jumped out at you. And you couldn't believe you didn't see it before. All the "head" shops would have a big 4 foot X 4 foot pic. What were they called?


----------



## AprilT (Apr 23, 2017)

BTW, anyone notice the word under the hieroglyphics at the bottom of the side wall?  Looks like Kink to me, probably Kirk, kick patty whack, but that's what having a moment of nothing better do will get ya.    Off to craftnthego:ing I go.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 23, 2017)

Look close.....


----------



## Pappy (Apr 23, 2017)

This was taken in nine mile canyon, Utah.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 23, 2017)

I see the ship, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 23, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Look close on this one.....View attachment 36986


On first glance I thought I saw a bunch of ducks!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Mike (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Ken,

I see some silhouettes (6), they look like women!

I also saw the ship in the first picture.

Mike.


----------



## Wintermint (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## AprilT (Apr 26, 2017)

Are you talking about the fifth one?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2017)

Ken, is 6 getting real close?


----------



## Lara (Apr 28, 2017)

This thread is funny. Is the thing wrong with the black and white pic of the girl, the fact that it's blurry? The pic in post #30 of the family on the couch...is it that the mother is sitting on a gerbil?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 29, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 37104



5 Fingers......


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2017)

Ken, yes, I finally saw what was wrong!  Pretty tricky, and easy to overlook. Though, maybe she really does have ... naah.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 29, 2017)

No Lara. That's a face. Someone is under all of them.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2017)

I see my uncle Joe. Guess I'm doomed Ken. :sentimental:


----------



## Lara (May 1, 2017)

haha Pappy. I couldn't see Marilyn until I stepped back and also squinted my eyes. Regarding the pic of the gal with 5 fingers...didn't see that lol.


----------



## AprilT (May 1, 2017)

I had to step all the way across the room before Marilyn appeared.  That was freaky.  LOL!  The weird thing is I'm partly near sighted and farsighted which is me having an astigmatism.  I read with the book far from my face, yet I can't read street signs till I'm right up on them and there are things made clearer on the tv screen by the glasses that were prescribed to me of which I never wear as most things seem clear enough without the glasses which just annoy me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2017)

Lara said:


> haha Pappy. I couldn't see Marilyn until I stepped back and also squinted my eyes. Regarding the pic of the gal with 5 fingers...didn't see that lol.


----------



## Lara (May 2, 2017)

ken...thank you, but once someone told me 5 fingers I saw it right away
pappy...thank you but once I stepped back and squinted my eyes I saw marilyn right away

I must not be articulating very well lol.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2017)

Pappy said:


> I see my uncle Joe. Guess I'm doomed Ken. :sentimental:





Lara said:


> haha Pappy. I couldn't see Marilyn until I stepped back and also squinted my eyes. Regarding the pic of the gal with 5 fingers...didn't see that lol.





AprilT said:


> I had to step all the way across the room before Marilyn appeared.  That was freaky.  LOL!  The weird thing is I'm partly near sighted and farsighted which is me having an astigmatism.  I read with the book far from my face, yet I can't read street signs till I'm right up on them and there are things made clearer on the tv screen by the glasses that were prescribed to me of which I never wear as most things seem clear enough without the glasses which just annoy me.



If you click on "reply with a quote" button you will see Marilyn..


----------



## Pappy (May 2, 2018)

Where did she go?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 2, 2018)

I could use an outfit like that!!!



Pappy said:


> Where did she go?
> 
> View attachment 51688


----------



## helenbacque (May 2, 2018)

Girl holding a mirror.

I have mono-vision and Marilyn appeared with left eye, never right


----------



## helenbacque (May 2, 2018)

These remind me of twirling girl or spinning dancer but I can't get it to post.  Can someone smarter than me do it?


----------



## Camper6 (May 2, 2018)

AprilT said:


> Looks like a rock formation that the eyes may if they so wish form a ship.  Found if I look hard enough, I can see Moses or some other face, some homes at the top of the rocks, just depends on where I focus my eyes.



Weird.  When it was first posted I couldn't see the ship and today I can.


----------

